# Anyone who got NAATI points of URDU



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there anyone who can contribute how to obtain NAATI pints of Urdu?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Start with these links:
http://www.naati.com.au/pdf/Forms_09_10/Community Language_Bonus points09-10.pdf

AND:
Accreditation and Testing



shafaqat309 said:


> Is there anyone who can contribute how to obtain NAATI pints of Urdu?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

shafqat im also planning to claim points for community language (Urdu). let me if you come to some conclusion on this. thanks.

i have completed my MBA from MAJU (Karachi) and the communication channel instructor used were urdu but most of the litereture in books were in english!!.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> shafqat im also planning to claim points for community language (Urdu). let me if you come to some conclusion on this. thanks.
> 
> i have completed my MBA from MAJU (Karachi) and the communication channel instructor used were urdu but most of the litereture in books were in english!!.


Same situation here, we were lectured in Urdu, communication was in Urdu but exams and books were in English, so don't know what's the medium of instruction.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

what if we submit the letter to diac mentioning Urdu was the language in our degree was taught (on our university's letterhead)

the question is what method diac will use to verify.. will they just check only for student authenticity or they will confirm the medium of language regardless of student enrollment...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

wickp said:


> what if we submit the letter to diac mentioning Urdu was the language in our degree was taught (on our university's letterhead)
> 
> the question is what method diac will use to verify.. will they just check only for student authenticity or they will confirm the medium of language regardless of student enrollment...


i m also in the same boat..wanted for 5 bonus NATTI points..have mailed NATTI for the same...waiting for their reply....


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i m also in the same boat..wanted for 5 bonus NATTI points..have mailed NATTI for the same...waiting for their reply....


I would wait for ur reply, kindly do share with us.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys,
I am also in same situation.
Graduated from NED UNIVERSITY karachi
Suppose If we manage to get letter from uni and lodged the application. How the diac will verify it? Will they call the uni or they research out or what?

Update..


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

wickp said:


> what if we submit the letter to diac mentioning Urdu was the language in our degree was taught (on our university's letterhead)
> 
> the question is what method diac will use to verify.. will they just check only for student authenticity or they will confirm the medium of language regardless of student enrollment...



Hi wickp..
May I know From where you graduated? 
Do you also lack 5 points for 175 visa application?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Umair,

i did my BS IT (2years) from PIMSAT and then MBA (2 years) from Muhammad Ali Jinnah University - both are in Karachi.

Yes i do lack 5 points for 175 visa. 

did you checked the state sponsored option.?? i am totally blank on state sponsorship!


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

wickp said:


> Umair,
> 
> i did my BS IT (2years) from PIMSAT and then MBA (2 years) from Muhammad Ali Jinnah University - both are in Karachi.
> 
> ...


Hi wick,
Yes I have applied for VIC SS around 3-4 weeks ago. But no idea when and wat will be the outcome 

Have you asked with your uni about the letter?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Umair,

for university letter, not yet. But im sure they will provide me letter. 

i need ur help on state sponsorship. since you already applied for it can you guide me through it. What documents it requires and other eligibility? i check with immi's site but couldn't find the detailed info.

are you applying through consultant or by yourself?


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

wickp said:


> Umair,
> 
> for university letter, not yet. But im sure they will provide me letter.
> 
> ...


If your university provide you letter then what is the harm to lodge 175?

For SS go to https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/ and explore their state sponsorship requirements. You can create your application there only by filling the form through simple wizard. For documents they ask for three documents 
1: ACS Approval 
2: Resume 
3: Academic Degree/Transcript

Vic SS is free of charge but Its very rare to get +ve outcomes so you can try for another states as well instead of VIC.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks umair. 

i will sure check the vic link you provided.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

wickp said:


> thanks umair.
> 
> i will sure check the vic link you provided.


If your university will give you letter do you have a plan to lodge 175 app?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

i have discussed with university people and they agreed to give me letter. but the problem is, im not sure diac will consider this letter for 5 points. (and im in short of 5 points to claim 120 due to IELTS - S7, L7, W6.5 R6: 6.5OA)

also, just in case, i already verified my university transcripts and degrees from HEC.

what do you suggest?


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually I am not sure how the DIAC will do the verification of these 5 points. This is also my worry because if incase I will managed to get the letter should I lodge it or not. What if the DIAC will not accept it although some people did the same and they approved.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

well we can follow their trend (the people who got approval). but we never came across with those people. if someone in this forum can share their experiences on this.

the interesting thing i came to know, when i calculated my points in immi's it doesn't consider community language points (although they have mentioned that community language has 5 points) may be there is some problem with their site. even you cannot claim 60 points while evaluating on SS.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

You need to select option "Yes" in the question 
"Do you wish to apply for designated language points?" there. On next page they will ask for the details.

Regarding the 60 points its depend on your assessment. they will show 60 points for occupation after you provided your assessment details on form.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

check these links: (just enter 5 in community language for 175 and 60 in Nominated skilled occupation for 176)

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-applicant.htm

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/176/eligibility-applicant.htm


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

You are right about this page. Its bug 

I was talking about real application form and it is working fine..


----------



## fasi83 (May 26, 2009)

Hello All,

I am in the same boat as you all guys.

I am a graduate from SSUET (Karachi) in Computers and searching for Urdu points. My application is just only 5 points ahead. Please tell me i you guys had any clue.

One more thing i need to know about the SS, what state territory is best for IT professionals specially Network Professionals?


Looking to hear for any positive news..


Regards,
Faisal Habib


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Faisal,
Have you asked with your university about getting a letter which shows medium of instruction is urdu?

regarding SS almost every state has good IT jobs in AUS. and these days it is getting tough and tough to get SS. because every one is looking for it.




fasi83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you all guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## fasi83 (May 26, 2009)

umair said:


> Hi Faisal,
> Have you asked with your university about getting a letter which shows medium of instruction is urdu?
> 
> regarding SS almost every state has good IT jobs in AUS. and these days it is getting tough and tough to get SS. because every one is looking for it.


No Umair, i didn't bother from my university. I'll let them ask for letter by tomorrow.

Faisal Habib


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

umair,

any luck with victoria SS? 

any idea how much average time SS process takes?

what did you submitted for financial proof?


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

hi wick,
There is no outcome yet from VIC.
Their timings are not fixed. In some cases it takes 3 months while some cases takes 6 months.
They dont ask to submit any financial proof while applying, we just need to enter the fund amount in the box there.
Have you applied for any SS ? What are your plans now?

Update..
Thanks.


wickp said:


> umair,
> 
> any luck with victoria SS?
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

umair,

im waiting for my acs response. i applied through consultant and as per him my ACS response is expected in mid of march. i am lacking 5 points for 175 (although i will submit the community language proof) but on the safe side im planning to apply for 176.

i have seen someone mentioned that i takes 30 days for ss if you have not applied with DIAC and 60 days if you already applied with DIAC for 175. Can you check. thanks.

also, you said that we need to enter the fund amount in the box!! any idea about verifying amount i.e., if enter my dads car amount in that box will they verify and how. And did you observe any query on the amount you entered so far? thanks again.


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi dear,
As I said the SS time varies. I myself have applied for VIC SS over a month ago but I haven't get any response yet. 

Regarding the funds amount you can consider all your assets/properties and based on that you need to enter the amount in AU Dollars.

What is your current ACS Status at website? You applied online right?

Thanks..



wickp said:


> umair,
> 
> im waiting for my acs response. i applied through consultant and as per him my ACS response is expected in mid of march. i am lacking 5 points for 175 (although i will submit the community language proof) but on the safe side im planning to apply for 176.
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks Umair,

no i don't have any idea whether my agent used the paper based or online application. He asked me to provide the employer reference letter last week and submitted to acs, thats all i know. 

i searched many forums/sites and found that SS is better option compare to 175 in terms of time. the only drawback to ss is you have to be in the nominated state for 2 years but i don't think so it is a bad choice if you know in which city you want to live/work in.


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

wickp said:


> thanks Umair,
> 
> no i don't have any idea whether my agent used the paper based or online application. He asked me to provide the employer reference letter last week and submitted to acs, thats all i know.
> 
> i searched many forums/sites and found that SS is better option compare to 175 in terms of time. the only drawback to ss is you have to be in the nominated state for 2 years but i don't think so it is a bad choice if you know in which city you want to live/work in.


Man you are talking like SS is something presented to you in the tray, and you have the choice to pick it up if you want to...

Come on man SS is hell long sometimes and only few lucky people get it's offer...!


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Oliman, you are right but there is no other option except to get 7 in all modules for IELTS.

what are your timelines? can you share your status. thanks.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

anyone tried this approach lately?


----------

